# Stolen



## sullivanfire1 (Oct 23, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is to the fella who stole my Moultrie game cam in Clinch County and who was defintely tresspassing. You see one of my members saw you driving our property in your dark colored Ranger or S-10 pickup. I know the cam took your pic, so you figured you would just steal the cam. There is nothing in this world worse than a thief except maybe a child molester which if you steal you might be that as well. 
I will personally pay $200 to someone for the return of this camera with the pic card in it and evidence of the guy that stole it.


----------



## jaymax00 (Oct 23, 2008)

man I hope you get him!!!!!!!!!!!!! Had one of mine stolen along with my stand. Get that piece of crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doebait (Nov 4, 2008)

hey,jaymax00 sorry to hear about the loss of your stand and camera man the theives are bad this year. keep your eye out for a  500 honda foreman was stolen out of my yard sept.20th this year  has pushbutton  gear shift boot is torn on left tie rod end.with any luck we might could skin a thief or better yet  a thief ! live between jesup and screven .lots of luck ,doebait





jaymax00 said:


> man I hope you get him!!!!!!!!!!!!! Had one of mine stolen along with my stand. Get that piece of crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

